# Vaping With Diabetes



## BumbleBee

I have been asked a few times by Diabetics if vaping is safe. Can anyone shed some light on this for us? I know @Alex will find us the relevant articles but perhaps there are some forum members with first hand experience that wouldn't mind sharing their experiences on how vaping affects them?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I am diabetic. Type 2. And it really works for me especially the health benefits part of vaping and all the bad stuff I used to take in with smoking!

The very last thing a diabetic should be doing is smoking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## baksteen8168

BumbleBee said:


> I have been asked a few times by Diabetics if vaping is safe. Can anyone shed some light on this for us? I know @Alex will find us the relevant articles but perhaps there are some forum members with first hand experience that wouldn't mind sharing their experiences on how vaping affects them?


I would also like some info on this please.


----------



## Rob Fisher

It's probably the main reason I needed to give up stinkies... apart from a nagging wife that is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> I am diabetic. Type 2. And it really works for me especially the health benefits part of vaping and all the bad stuff I used to take in with smoking!
> 
> The very last thing a diabetic should be doing is smoking!


Are there any juices you need to avoid?


----------



## Rob Fisher

baksteen8168 said:


> Are there any juices you need to avoid?


 
Nope... none that I know of...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope... none that I know of...


 
Thank you @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LJRanger

I was under the impression that the vg might spike your blood sugar levels? @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher

LJRanger said:


> I was under the impression that the vg might spike your blood sugar levels? @Rob Fisher


 
It might but I don't use high VG very often and none of the juices I have used have given me an insulin spike... well none I have picked up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/ashtray-blog/2012/08/diabetes-e-cigarettes.html

I’ve had lots of questions about diabetes and electronic cigarettes, but not being a medical professional I’ve always been reluctant to share my opinions.
Fortunately for us, diabetes expert and author Sue Marshall kindly agreed to answer some of our questions.
Sue Marshall has had Type 1 diabetes since 1972. Following a career in journalism, she set up Desang, an online resource for people with diabetes, and is the author of Diabetes: The Essential Guide (Need2Know books).
James: What effect does smoking cigarettes have on people who have diabetes?
Sue: If you’re diabetic and you smoke, then you are doing double jeopardy. Diabetes alone is a huge strain upon your body, your heart and circulatory system in particular. To then put smoking on top of that, with its direct affect on lungs, heart and circulatory system really is just asking for trouble.
However, a diagnosis of diabetes does not shield you from the usual addictions that the rest of society may be tempted by at some stage or another. But if you do smoke and get diagnosed with diabetes, you could use that as your start point for giving up. And if you already have diabetes, steer away from smoking. It really isn’t at all good for you.
James: Why is smoking cigarettes worse for people with diabetes than people without diabetes?
Sue: Smoking is bad for anyone, but as mentioned, the body of someone who has diabetes is already under more strain than that of a non-diabetic. Adding smoking to the mix means twice as much strain, and the potential for twice as much damage.
James: In your opinion, would people with diabetes who can’t or don’t want to quit be better off switching to electronic cigarettes?
Sue: Electronic cigarettes may sound silly, but as an alternative to smoking, they should not be dismissed out of hand. The sheer habit of smoking and the need to ‘do something with my hands’ can be mimicked with these tools. They actually look like they burn red and produce smoke, although they can feel a little bit different from your normal ciggie. You get most of the familiar feel and action, but without the damage to your body that real cigarettes promise.
A diabetic who is struggling to give up can give themselves a helping hand by at least giving one of these a go. You’ve got nothing to lose and a lot to gain. If it suits you, it can mean that you can also stop smoking tobacco cigarettes without having to have lots of conversations about it – to everyone else, it will look like you still are smoking. Meanwhile, you are showing yourself that you are not as reliant on those cancer sticks as you thought you were.
James: Would there be a difference depending on the type of Diabetes?
Sue: No matter which type of diabetes you have been diagnosed with, you should be looking at giving up smoking or switching to an alternative, and the sooner the better. While the root causes of Type 1 and Type 2 diabetes are different, a treatment varies from person to person, the condition is one that increases your chances of heart disease and circulation-related problems, especially in relation to foot health. If you have Type 2 specifically because of weight issues, then smoking is again the addition of an extremely negative factor in your ongoing health, or attempt to improve your health.
James: Are the sugar flavourings in electronic cigarette flavours (inhaled not ingested) likely to affect people with diabetes?
Sue: While some of the sugars in the replacement electronic cigarettes could possibly affect your blood sugars, they are in very low concentrations, so in the big picture — so long as you are not chain-smoking — they should not affect your blood sugar levels. Giving up smoking may not have a direct reflection in your diabetes control – in many ways you need to watch out for increasing the number of snacks you have when you would previously have had a cigarette. But giving up or switching to e-cigs will improve your health. Your body can rejuvenate and you will feel better for it. And if you can’t give up completely, consider using electronic cigarettes!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## LJRanger

Rob Fisher said:


> It might but I don't use high VG very often and none of the juices I have used have given me an insulin spike... well none I have picked up.


Thanks @Rob Fisher been wondering about it for a while now


----------



## RATZ

Thanks both @Rob Fisher and @Andre , This has been on my mind for a while now. Not concerned too much about glycerine, it is almost inert. Some juices are very 'sugary' though. It would be interesting to hear from anyone else who monitors their insulin levels.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick

Co-worker of mine (smoker) did not want to try our e-cigs at all, he was not against it per se, just 'not for me' he used to say.

Last week he approached me and said the doc told him he has to give up smoking because his blood sugar is dangerously high and that he asked the doc about e-cigs - to which the doc said - perfect.

So he's been vaping about a week and a half now, testing his blood sugar every day and it seems that vaping (along with some diet changes) has been steadily dropping his sugar levels a little bit each day.

Now the problem is that he is vaping way more than he used to smoke, because it tastes so much better

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## yuganp

I am type 2 diabetic and on metformin and recently on insulin.

There was a time a time, soon after vaping full time, that my blood sugars levels were very high. i got worried and started testing regularly, before vaping, immediately after vaping, an hour after vaping, for the entire weekend and noticed no difference in blood sugar levels. I must have tested myself over 30 times that weekend. Went through different types of juices from fruit to desert to tobacco and in different strengths.

Found out after some tests that I needed to be on insulin and vaping had no effect on my levels.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Derick

yuganp said:


> I am type 2 diabetic and on metformin and recently on insulin.
> 
> There was a time a time, soon after vaping full time, that my blood sugars levels were very high. i got worried and started testing regularly, before vaping, immediately after vaping, an hour after vaping, for the entire weekend and noticed no difference in blood sugar levels. I must have tested myself over 30 times that weekend. Went through different types of juices from fruit to desert to tobacco and in different strengths.
> 
> Found out after some tests that I needed to be on insulin and vaping had no effect on my levels.


 
That's awesome - by the way, those insulin carry cases you get are perfect for your vape gear and some juices


----------



## baksteen8168

Derick said:


> Co-worker of mine (smoker) did not want to try our e-cigs at all, he was not against it per se, just 'not for me' he used to say.
> 
> Last week he approached me and said the doc told him he has to give up smoking because his blood sugar is dangerously high and that he asked the doc about e-cigs - to which the doc said - perfect.
> 
> So he's been vaping about a week and a half now, testing his blood sugar every day and it seems that vaping (along with some diet changes) has been steadily dropping his sugar levels a little bit each day.
> 
> Now the problem is that he is vaping way more than he used to smoke, because it tastes so much better


Tell him to vape ONLY premium juice... he will cut back quick. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

baksteen8168 said:


> Tell him to vape ONLY premium juice... he will cut back quick. Lol


haha - well, told him to increase the nic level, then it should reduce as well - soon as you get in too much nic, the vape crave will drop as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168

Derick said:


> haha - well, told him to increase the nic level, then it should reduce as well - soon as you get in too much nic, the vape crave will drop as well


Agreed. He just has to find his sweet spot.


----------



## zaVaper

PG breaks down into lactic acid and apparently VG (glycerin) could or should have glycemic properties, just some random info.

Logic time... If you are a seriously heavy sub ohming steam machine you could probable consume 5-10ml e-liquid per day, of which maybe 2-3ml of that is actually absorbed by your body over the course of an entire day I seriously doubt that it will have any noticeable effect on your blood sugar level nor will you feel all stiff from the lactic acid.

This message was brought to you by "NOT a Doctor"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Wow, thanks for all the input guys, already plenty useful info here


----------



## HPBotha

kom pappa vertel julle nou mooi----

i am diabetic (no injections, just the basic pill) and have been banting and vaping for four months due to being diagnosed with diabetes. I stopped drinking my meds in the first month and have had no side effects. banting changed the way my body is reacting to sugars, and the vaping offers me better lung capacity and ha restored my aufaculary senses. banting saved me, and vaping whirling dervish or any other 'baked' goods have been keeping me on the banting band wagon.

so for me the two go hand in hand.

*the sweetness in e-juice comes from stevia - which is a sugar substitute... so no diabetic will pass out from a lung hit of sweet cinnamon apple crumble pie and strawberry cream. *

#wiesjoupappa

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have been banting for a few months and I'm getting to hate it... my wife and one daughter have embraced it to the n'th degree and anything on the red list is a KILLER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been banting for a few months and I'm getting to hate it... my wife and one daughter have embraced it to the n'th degree and anything on the red list is a KILLER!


 
If I die it will because I ate a pea by mistake... they are on the red or orange list! Peas!!! Yes a pea will cause my sugar to SPIKE!!!! Sheeezzz!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo

Pea seriously?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> Pea seriously?


 
Seriously... Peas are on the no no list along with a whole heap of other food we used to eat when we wanted to be healthy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HPBotha

Rob Fisher said:


> Seriously... Peas are on the no no list along with a whole heap of other food we used to eat when we wanted to be healthy!


 
dude i know your pain. but with diabetes i'd rather not eat a pea or bean or whatever if it means i can save a leg or my eye sight. Get some lekker aniseed vape and drop some honey flavour with cinnamon. anything is better than popping pills and having to worry about your health. 

banting is a lifestyle....and i found that vaping has become a moerse part of the transition for myself. 
at least the vaping community is a great way of keeping me off the munchies - stick it out, and rage on the forums.

Keep on vaping some dervish, and abstain from the reds....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

I'm probably silly for asking and a lot might LoL at this post but fk it gotta be careful.

Recently started vaping and i've found a common trend amongs all the Ejuice Flavours.. everything is Desserts and Candy Flavours. I been using the Rocket Sheep Cloudsat juice and i find it very sweet.. 

My concern is as a Type 2 Diabetic are these Juices Save, i've notice a slight rise in my BGL (Blood Glucose Level) but that could just be from me skipping a few days of Medication and it being Festive time (having a few drinks) 

I'm sure there no actual Sugar in these Liquids or at least i hope not. 

Let me know whats what. Much Appreciated.


----------



## Andre

Check out this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-with-diabetes.t4006/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

There are no actual sugars in ejuice, unless you buy a dodge brand that no one knows of. Well known flavors are quite safe and will not contain actual sugar. They use artificial sweetener as sugar will burn at the temps we vape at.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan

@dr phil and i actually had this discussion last night 

perhaps @Nibbler could tell us a bit more on how vaping has affected his sugar levels ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm a Type 2 Diabetic and I can tell you that the stuff that goes in my mouth affects my diabetes 99,9% more than vaping ever has... I ran blood tests when I started vaping to check the sugar levels and I found no change due to vaping... in fact my sugar levels reduced slightly because instead of eating bad foods I vaped an awesome juice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sk3tz0

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm a Type 2 Diabetic and I can tell you that the stuff that goes in my mouth affects my diabetes 99,9% more than vaping ever has... I ran blood tests when I started vaping to check the sugar levels and I found no change due to vaping... in fact my sugar levels reduced slightly because instead of eating bad foods I vaped an awesome juice!




Thanks for that. As mentioned. was just concerned with all these Desserts and Candy Flavours about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil

I know for a fact Vaping has no effect if you a diabetic 0% harm on ur sugar levels. In fact Iv seen a diabetic benfit with vaping. A flu that would take 3weeks to get over when smoking stinkeys and sugar levels that are sky high because of infection but when vaping iv seen a person fight the same flu in 4days with normal sugar levels. Vaping is a God sent if you are diabetic

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

dr phil said:


> I know for a fact Vaping has no effect if you a diabetic 0% harm on ur sugar levels. In fact Iv seen a diabetic benfit with vaping. A flu that would take 3weeks to get over when smoking stinkeys and sugar levels that are sky high because of infection but when vaping iv seen a person fight the same flu in 4days with normal sugar levels. Vaping is a God sent if you are diabetic



Funny you should say that @dr phil! On our recent trip to the USA there were 3 vapers and one non vaper (My Wife)... we each got the flu in turn and the vapers suffered for one day and then recovered and my wife suffered for 4 days! I told her it was because of vaping but she doesn't believe me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

dr phil said:


> I know for a fact Vaping has no effect if you a diabetic 0% harm on ur sugar levels. In fact Iv seen a diabetic benfit with vaping. A flu that would take 3weeks to get over when smoking stinkeys and sugar levels that are sky high because of infection but when vaping iv seen a person fight the same flu in 4days with normal sugar levels. Vaping is a God sent if you are diabetic


Great to know, thanks. When I feel a bug becoming active I switch over to 100 % PG (with a bit of menthol concentrate added) to win the fight quickly - tip I picked up from @zadiac.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis

Thank you, I can now see why the doctor's of the National Health Service in Britain can commend e-cigs to their patients. Many different types of diagnosed patients can make use of this miracle. 

has anyone heard of the Evoke yet? wooden old-school looking space ship device that will cost around 20 pounds, and ten pounds weekly to keep it refilled etc.

Doctor's in the UK are promoting Evoke Vapes under discretion of course, because imagine everyone wants to see their doctor to get vape supplies?!?


----------



## Nibbler

As a type 2 diabetic I can tell you from personal experience as an ex-smoker that Vaping saved my life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Nightwalker

Pre note. I make no claims or am educated in any medical way and nothing I say or ask is intended to imply that.

So I've been rather I'll for 3weeks. In and out of hospital. The doctors and specialists still don't know what's wrong. 
My doctor, (bless her gorgeous heart) vapes and three of the nurses vape and only on my last hospital visit was a busted vaping in the ward.
But cluster migraines that blind me, come out of nowhere, and knock me out from the pain plus a viral infection that left boils all over,(those have gone, not the blinding cluster migraines) and other symptoms still plague me daily. I've been given morphine tablets that just help.just.

While I'm at home I have to take blood sugar level tests three times a day and blood pressure readings three times a day.
What I want to know is, is vaping safe for diabetes? And does vaping effect your blood pressure. My doc did find I had a pg sensitivy, so I only vape 80%vg and up.
Which kills stealth vaping btw.


----------



## Nightwalker

I'm not diabetic but my readings are always either high or low. Never in range. I'm definitely not claiming its vape related


----------



## Rob Fisher

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diabetic-concerns.t18155/#post-306364
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-with-diabetes.t4006/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex

Nightwalker said:


> Pre note. I make no claims or am educated in any medical way and nothing I say or ask is intended to imply that.
> 
> So I've been rather I'll for 3weeks. In and out of hospital. The doctors and specialists still don't know what's wrong.
> My doctor, (bless her gorgeous heart) vapes and three of the nurses vape and only on my last hospital visit was a busted vaping in the ward.
> But cluster migraines that blind me, come out of nowhere, and knock me out from the pain plus a viral infection that left boils all over,(those have gone, not the blinding cluster migraines) and other symptoms still plague me daily. I've been given morphine tablets that just help.just.
> 
> While I'm at home I have to take blood sugar level tests three times a day and blood pressure readings three times a day.
> What I want to know is, is vaping safe for diabetes? And does vaping effect your blood pressure. My doc did find I had a pg sensitivy, so I only vape 80%vg and up.
> Which kills stealth vaping btw.



I recall @Rob Fisher having problems with migraines way back just after I joined the forum. I can't remember what the remedy was, but at the time he was ready to quit vaping.


----------



## WARMACHINE

Alex said:


> I recall @Rob Fisher having problems with migraines way back just after I joined the forum. I can't remember what the remedy was, but at the time he was ready to quit vaping.


Didn't he also have dry knuckles ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex

WARMACHINE said:


> Didn't he also have dry knuckles ?



Don't make me go looking for that thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/headaches.t1693/

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaping-headaches.t2983/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alex said:


> I recall @Rob Fisher having problems with migraines way back just after I joined the forum. I can't remember what the remedy was, but at the time he was ready to quit vaping.



Yip they were bad and I did indeed nearly stop vaping... I still don't know if vaping had anything to do with the headaches or wether it was withdrawal symptoms from stinkies or whether it was a virus... happily they went away after 3 weeks and have never had a headache since!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I used to get migraines too, they lasted for 3 days at a time, used to get them every 10-14 days. I haven't had a migraine in over a year since I cut sugar and carbs and started on a high fat diet 

And no, Vaping has no effect on blood glucose levels

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker

BumbleBee said:


> I used to get migraines too, they lasted for 3 days at a time, used to get them every 10-14 days. I haven't had a migraine in over a year since I cut sugar and carbs and started on a high fat diet
> 
> And no, Vaping has no effect on blood glucose levels


PM me with a link to see that diet pls.
The doc doesn't think it's vaping related. But they can pry my RX200 and Griffin from my cold dead hands


----------



## BumbleBee

Nightwalker said:


> PM me with a link to see that diet pls.
> The doc doesn't think it's vaping related. But they can pry my RX200 and Griffin from my cold dead hands


I'll get @Bumblebabe to send you some info 

Meanwhile, check out this thread....
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/banting.t3040/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Nightwalker said:


> What I want to know is, is vaping safe for diabetes? And does vaping effect your blood pressure.



Hi @Nightwalker

I am not a doctor, but I can agree with what several guys said above about your question on blood sugar.
I am pretty confident that vaping has no impact on the blood sugar level. The main reason is that you are not ingesting any glucose or anything that can be broken down into glucose into your bloodstream. At least to my best knowledge I have never heard of the vapour getting converted into glucose in the blood. 

As for blood pressure - that is a tricky one
Nicotine is widely known to lead to a short term increase in the blood pressure and the heart rate. However there are several complicated factors affecting the longer term impacts. Just google this and you will see. An interesting link to read is here: http://www.uptodate.com/contents/smoking-and-hypertension

Since you are already in touch with medical specialists - chat to them about it - but if you have any doubts, perhaps you could try vaping zero mg liquids for a few days and see what happens before and after to your blood pressure. Let us know if you do, I would be most interested to hear the outcome. 

PS - have moved this thread to "Health Matters"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Just thought of something, @Nightwalker are you drinking a lot of fresh water? Seeing as you are vaping mostly high VG you should be getting a lot of water in, the headaches could very well be dehydration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou

No doctor here, either, and only have my own anecdotal evidence, but since switching to vaping, my blood pressure has dropped 15 points. That would seem to indicate that although nicotine is a vasoconstrictor (which would increase BP), the other benefits of not smoking outweigh that.

I also agree that dehydration might be a contributor to the headaches.

Also, because your glucose levels are both high and low yet you vape consistently (I assume), the vaping doesn't seem like it's controlling the levels.

Really hope you can get this under control right quick, brother.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Howzit

Ive recently been diagnosed with high blood sugar and need to drastically cut down on my sugar intake
Anyone know if the sweetness in juices might cause spikes or issues with blood sugar? Ive done some searching on the net and there are both people saying that it does and does not

My doc doesnt have a clue, she hates any form of vaping/smoking and basically wants to punch me if i even mention vape


----------



## Rob Fisher

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit
> 
> Ive recently been diagnosed with high blood sugar and need to drastically cut down on my sugar intake
> Anyone know if the sweetness in juices might cause spikes or issues with blood sugar? Ive done some searching on the net and there are both people saying that it does and does not
> 
> My doc doesnt have a clue, she hates any form of vaping/smoking and basically wants to punch me if if i even mention vape



Been there and got that t-shirt as well @SmokeyJoe... only difference is it's not my Doctor it's my wife who is a nursing sister... My doctor is pretty happy with my transformation since giving up smoking 3 years ago... based on my experience (and I'm a Type 2 Diabetic) I don't believe the juice I vape has any affect on my blood sugar level!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Rob Fisher said:


> Been there and got that t-shirt as well @SmokeyJoe... only difference is it's not my Doctor it's my wife who is a nursing sister... My doctor is pretty happy with my transformation since giving up smoking 3 years ago... based on my experience (and I'm a Type 2 Diabetic) I don't believe the juice I vape has any affect on my blood sugar level!


Thank you Rob, helpful as always
Thats a huge sigh of relief

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

It is sweetener, not sugar. As far as I am aware, diabetics are able to consume sweetener as it does not affect the bloor sugar levels.
At Dischem you even see those diabetic treats which are made with sweetener.

Look at the rest of your diet I would say.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit
> 
> Ive recently been diagnosed with high blood sugar and need to drastically cut down on my sugar intake
> Anyone know if the sweetness in juices might cause spikes or issues with blood sugar? Ive done some searching on the net and there are both people saying that it does and does not
> 
> My doc doesnt have a clue, she hates any form of vaping/smoking and basically wants to punch me if i even mention vape



Hi @SmokeyJoe 
I have moved your post and the subsequent posts to this existing thread.
Scroll up and take a look, might help with some further info

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Silver said:


> Hi @SmokeyJoe
> I have moved your post and the subsequent posts to this existing thread.
> Scroll up and take a look, might help with some further info


Thanks a mil Silver
Apologies If I posted in the incorrect place


----------



## Silver

SmokeyJoe said:


> Thanks a mil Silver
> Apologies If I posted in the incorrect place



No problem, that was an old thread which I recalled from memory - did a search for blood sugar and found it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

If you're a diabetic, or if you know a diabetic who smokes CIGARETTES, here's a very good reason to switch to vaping. Vape juices, I have ascertained, contain no sugar - only artificial sweeteners. Cigarettes, on the other hand, apparently contain 1/2 tsp of sugar *per cigarette*! I never knew this (who does??) and I am truly shocked. I attach a report (unverified) which was posted in a FB group for diabetics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Roodt

That might explain why people nibble when trying to quit the fags... lower sugar intake, and the body starts craving...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver

We have merged a few threads relating to this topic
Let this thread henceforth be the main one containing info on vaping with diabetes
Thanks for starting it back in the day @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Been a type 1 Diabetic for 19 years now I researched the hell out of vaping and sugar content , didn’t come across anything otherwise I’d still be trying to quit analogs

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

I don't know a lot about diabetes but I did research sugars in vape juice and as far as I read sugars in their most available forms would cause unimaginable health complications.

If you've got diabetes I must highly recommend trying out miracle fruit. It's a freeze-dried capsual that you suck. It turns acidic things into super sweet tasting things. I gave my gardener some and he ate a lemon whole. Skin and all. Loved it. Give it a look see and if you can get some I absolutely insist that you try it.

@Rob Fisher
With regards to the flu. I believe they did a study on this. What do you think?

https://www.sciencealert.com/e-cigarette-vapour-damages-the-immune-system-of-mice


----------



## RichJB

The key excerpt from that article:



> "We were surprised by how high that number was, considering that e-cigarettes do not produce combustion products," Sussan said. "Granted, it's 100 times lower than cigarette smoke, but it's still a high number of free radicals that can potentially damage cells.”



So it seems that, much like diacetyl, it's a case of vapour containing only a fraction of what is typically found in smoke. It may still cause harm over the longer term but nobody claimed vaping was 100% safe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Any sugar in a cigarette is going to be destroyed by the fact that you are setting it alight, you are just going to inhale bad fumes not actual sugar. The changes in your sugar levels come from the other chemicals as well as the fact that you end up being less physical. The cravings after you quit mainly come from increased insulin and sugar drops and jumps from all the chemistry your bodies releases due to stress of withdrawl as well as your metabolism trying to return to normal.

Vaping and diabetes is gray area for me, there is some research suggesting certain levels of nicotine absorption leads to insulin resistance, however you absorb a lot more nicotine with cigarettes (as well as the other shit that comes from burning a plant). 

However, my last 3 A1c's have been 4.9% and my diabetes is "officially" gone, but I also eat like a robot and do 6-8 hrs of exercise a week, so can I say that vaping does nothing to my diabetes? No I can't, but it's better than cigarettes and you should be doing a full lifestyle over haul to control your diabetes. 

I'm down to 1mg Nicotine and by next year I hope to stop vaping, it's healthier than cigarettes but by no means is it healthy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> We have merged a few threads relating to this topic
> Let this thread henceforth be the main one containing info on vaping with diabetes
> Thanks for starting it back in the day @BumbleBee



Why the dislike @Shifty ?
You not happy with the thread merging?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shifty

Silver said:


> Why the dislike @Shifty ?
> You not happy with the thread merging?


Apologies must have pressed it while scrolling or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Shifty said:


> Apologies must have pressed it while scrolling or something.



No prob , thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spyro said:


> I don't know a lot about diabetes but I did research sugars in vape juice and as far as I read sugars in their most available forms would cause unimaginable health complications.
> 
> If you've got diabetes I must highly recommend trying out miracle fruit. It's a freeze-dried capsual that you suck. It turns acidic things into super sweet tasting things. I gave my gardener some and he ate a lemon whole. Skin and all. Loved it. Give it a look see and if you can get some I absolutely insist that you try it.
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> With regards to the flu. I believe they did a study on this. What do you think?
> 
> https://www.sciencealert.com/e-cigarette-vapour-damages-the-immune-system-of-mice



@Spyro I think that report is a lot of crap! Comparing myself the only vaper to the rest of the family that are non vapers I get far less colds and flu than they do. I in fact think the Vapour protects me from some bugs! Not based on scientific findings but just life experience!


----------



## Hooked

@Rob Fisher 

I'm also Diabetic 2. In the Introduce Yourself thread I replied to a post a few minutes ago, in which someone thought that diabetics have to be careful about vaping. @Silver disputed this and I replied, 

"I'm diabetic and one of my first questions on this forum was about the e-juice ingredients. I've also tried to read up on it on the Internet and so far I haven't found any articles that raise a red flag. 

The only thing is that diabetics might find many of the juice flavours overwhelmingly sweet, because they're not used to anything so sweet in their daily lives. In one of my posts a long time ago one of our members, whose girlfriend is diabetic, suggested using a 60/40 VG/PG and yes, it is much better."

Do you find the juices too sweet? I do, especially the fruit ones. That's why I love Bumblebee Super Fruit @BumbleBee. It's a 60/40 ratio AND he doesn't add any artificial sweetener. Nothing is lost with the fruity flavour, though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Gizmo said:


> Pea seriously?



@Gizmo Yep! And corn...and carrots...and obviously potatoes, rice, bread. All these foods are high in carbohydrate, which converts to sugar in the body.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> I'm also Diabetic 2. In the Introduce Yourself thread I replied to a post a few minutes ago, in which someone thought that diabetics have to be careful about vaping. @Silver disputed this and I replied,
> 
> "I'm diabetic and one of my first questions on this forum was about the e-juice ingredients. I've also tried to read up on it on the Internet and so far I haven't found any articles that raise a red flag.
> 
> The only thing is that diabetics might find many of the juice flavours overwhelmingly sweet, because they're not used to anything so sweet in their daily lives. In one of my posts a long time ago one of our members, whose girlfriend is diabetic, suggested using a 60/40 VG/PG and yes, it is much better."
> 
> Do you find the juices too sweet? I do, especially the fruit ones. That's why I love Bumblebee Super Fruit @BumbleBee. It's a 60/40 ratio AND he doesn't add any artificial sweetener. Nothing is lost with the fruity flavour, though.



@Hooked I actually like some sweet juices... even Red Pill aka original XXX has some sweetness to it. Nasty Juice Cush is very sweet (Mango) and I do enjoy it... can't vape it all the time but nice for the occasional change. My version of Red Pill is 50/50.

PS Bread, Peas, carrots and rice are my favourite foods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

@Rob Fisher What is there to dislike about Banting? If you're diabetic, as I am, it's the perfect eating plan. 
I think a new thread in Health Matters is called for! Will do it forthwith!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher What is there to dislike about Banting? If you're diabetic, as I am, it's the perfect eating plan.
> I think a new thread in Health Matters is called for! Will do it forthwith!!



I hate everything banting more than life itself... every banting food taste really crap! I have tried them all. I prefer to eat meat and salad... but I really miss real bread! Banting bread is really really really awful and I simply cannot eat it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher What is there to dislike about Banting? If you're diabetic, as I am, it's the perfect eating plan.
> I think a new thread in Health Matters is called for! Will do it forthwith!!



There are quite a few banting threads in the off topic section I think


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> There are quite a few banting threads in the off topic section I think


There are, but alas, very inactive. I'm a Banting veteran and happy to help - especially about Banting Bread @Rob Fisher...
BTW, Woolies has a new Banting/Carb clever banting bread, albeit pricey, its the tits!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rude Rudi said:


> There are, but alas, very inactive. I'm a Banting veteran and happy to help - especially about Banting Bread @Rob Fisher...
> BTW, Woolies has a new Banting/Carb clever banting bread, albeit pricey, its the tits!



@Rude Rudi I have tried it... I hate it... my wife keeps buying it but it's just not for me...


----------



## Rude Rudi

Rob Fisher said:


> @Rude Rudi I have tried it... I hate it... my wife keeps buying it but it's just not for me...



Can't win 'em all! If you dont like that one then you're screwed...! Checkers has a Banting bread which can be used as a weapon and tastes of ass = the Woolies one is by far the best "commercial" version but I make my own - much easier, tastier and cheaper...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp

Rude Rudi said:


> Can't win 'em all! If you dont like that one then you're screwed...! Checkers has a Banting bread which can be used as a weapon and tastes of ass = the Woolies one is by far the best "commercial" version but I make my own - much easier, tastier and cheaper...



What I want to know is WTF the banting wraps and pizza have gone from woolworths, those were a life saver for me.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Feliks Karp said:


> What I want to know is WTF the banting wraps and pizza have gone from woolworths, those were a life saver for me.



Shelf life issues me thinks...the market is not big enough to sustain on a national level = cull the low sellers...
They were good but pricey, which I imagine added to its demise...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Although not diabetic related, I have a son who is a Coeliac. No gluten, otherwise big problem. Dischem bread and rolls for him, still tastes like nothing but toasted it is a bit better, but it's still not "bread" in the true sense. They have a reasonable variety and keep some Banting stuff as well. Supplier is Fresh Earth bakery, and you guessed it, they courier as well, something we are all familiar with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hooked I actually like some sweet juices... even Red Pill aka original XXX has some sweetness to it. Nasty Juice Cush is very sweet (Mango) and I do enjoy it... can't vape it all the time but nice for the occasional change. My version of Red Pill is 50/50.
> 
> PS Bread, Peas, carrots and rice are my favourite foods.



@Rob Fisher Of course - we always tend to like the foods we shouldn't eat! I do eat peas and carrots though but not in huge quantities. It's the chocolates which spike my blood sugar - and of course I love chocolates! If I could find an e-juice with a really good chocolate flavour I'd be in my element, but I haven't found it yet.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> I hate everything banting more than life itself... every banting food taste really crap! I have tried them all. I prefer to eat meat and salad... but I really miss real bread! Banting bread is really really really awful and I simply cannot eat it.



@Rob Fisher I agree about the bread. I've also tried to make Banting biscuits, which are made with almond flour instead of ordinary flour and they were awful!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

If in doubt about whether vaping affects blood sugar levels, test your blood sugar before vapin (preferably first thing in the morning, before eating or drinking, wait 2 hours without having anything to eat or drink and test again.


----------



## Spyro

Rude Rudi said:


> Shelf life issues me thinks...the market is not big enough to sustain on a national level = cull the low sellers...
> They were good but pricey, which I imagine added to its demise...



Bang on.
My mother worked in product development for Woolworths all her life. There are 2 reasons they'll cut a line. Poor sales and non BEE compliance from their suppliers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

OK I can now conclusively say that Vaping doesn't adversely affect a Diabetic. I'm a type 2 Diabetic and recently my blood sugar was out of control and as high as 20 not so long ago... and for those in the know that is not cool. I stopped ALL Carbs and Sugars and that was really hard because I love bread... and within just over a week I have got my sugar levels down to normal... and they haven't been normal for years! And during this time I have vaped quite a lot more because every time I felt like I needed to eat carbs I just chose another vape device and gave it horns.

For the first time in many years I set a new record tonight when testing my blood sugar level... 5.5! Normal is between 4 and 7.



PS and I have lost 5kg's so far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Hooked said:


> @Rob Fisher Of course - we always tend to like the foods we shouldn't eat! I do eat peas and carrots though but not in huge quantities. It's the chocolates which spike my blood sugar - and of course I love chocolates! If I could find an e-juice with a really good chocolate flavour I'd be in my element, but I haven't found it yet.



Hardwicks chocolate whip ?? Not pure choco flavour but close enough to kill my cravings

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I can now conclusively say that Vaping doesn't adversely affect a Diabetic. I'm a type 2 Diabetic and recently my blood sugar was out of control and as high as 20 not so long ago... and for those in the know that is not cool. I stopped ALL Carbs and Sugars and that was really hard because I love bread... and within just over a week I have got my sugar levels down to normal... and they haven't been normal for years! And during this time I have vaped quite a lot more because every time I felt like I needed to eat carbs I just chose another vape device and gave it horns.
> 
> For the first time in many years I set a new record tonight when testing my blood sugar level... 5.5! Normal is between 4 and 7.
> 
> View attachment 118443
> 
> PS and I have lost 5kg's so far!



That's awesome, @Rob Fisher  I'm also determined to get my levels down and for the past week I've been a good girl!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Congrats @Rob Fisher 
That is brilliant!!
Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I can now conclusively say that Vaping doesn't adversely affect a Diabetic. I'm a type 2 Diabetic and recently my blood sugar was out of control and as high as 20 not so long ago... and for those in the know that is not cool. I stopped ALL Carbs and Sugars and that was really hard because I love bread... and within just over a week I have got my sugar levels down to normal... and they haven't been normal for years! And during this time I have vaped quite a lot more because every time I felt like I needed to eat carbs I just chose another vape device and gave it horns.
> 
> For the first time in many years I set a new record tonight when testing my blood sugar level... 5.5! Normal is between 4 and 7.
> 
> View attachment 118443
> 
> PS and I have lost 5kg's so far!


Way to go, Skipper! Keep it up.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Braki

I'm type 1 for 35 years this month. I have been getting very high readings lately and kept dodging the question : can it be the vaping. I'm so glad I found this and can carry on.

High levels due to too much work and not eating right 

And it helps with my sweet cravings... Yay

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Braki said:


> I'm type 1 for 35 years this month. I have been getting very high readings lately and kept dodging the question : can it be the vaping. I'm so glad I found this and can carry on.
> 
> High levels due to too much work and not eating right
> 
> And it helps with my sweet cravings... Yay
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



Stress.... kills my readings 

Stress=cortisol=hyperglycemia

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked

Braki said:


> I'm type 1 for 35 years this month. I have been getting very high readings lately and kept dodging the question : can it be the vaping. I'm so glad I found this and can carry on.
> 
> High levels due to too much work and not eating right
> 
> And it helps with my sweet cravings... Yay
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk



@Braki You've recently given up smoking and that could well be the cause of high readings. The body has a lot of adjustment to due now. Many people actually become ill when they stop smoking. I know I did - every time I stopped (I often stopped lol) I would come down with flu. So perhaps the adjustment to not having all those toxins in your body are affecting your glucose levels. 

I also don't eat right when I'm stressed - which is when we really DO need to eat right! I think humans are the only beings who deliberately harm themselves!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Braki

Hooked said:


> @Braki You've recently given up smoking and that could well be the cause of high readings. The body has a lot of adjustment to due now. Many people actually become ill when they stop smoking. I know I did - every time I stopped (I often stopped lol) I would come down with flu. So perhaps the adjustment to not having all those toxins in your body are affecting your glucose levels.
> 
> I also don't eat right when I'm stressed - which is when we really DO need to eat right! I think humans are the only beings who deliberately harm themselves!



I read all the things your body goes through when stopping the stinkies. And its only been two weeks now. So I must probably give it more time. Will just have to test more often and start eating. Have to see the specialist in May again and will probably get a speech from hell, but trying to get it back to normal. I'm glad I'm not only one here with diabetes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

There is one main way to reduce one's blood sugar level... exercise plain and simple followed by a carb free diet. I have tested vaping and diabetes many times and it has no apparent effect on my blood sugar level.

Anyone with a high blood sugar reading go for a 3-4km walk and retest your levels and I guarantee a massive drop. I test this every day!

Today's walk/trot - sub 9.5 minutes per KM! Bazinga!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## RainstormZA

Feliks Karp said:


> What I want to know is WTF the banting wraps and pizza have gone from woolworths, those were a life saver for me.


It's easy to make them yourself and you can even freeze them for later if you make a large batch. I once made a pizza base - totally gluten and wheat free - it wasn't even bad, add the toppings and it tasted actually good that you'd go wtf is this sorcery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> There is one main way to reduce one's blood sugar level... exercise plain and simple followed by a carb free diet. I have tested vaping and diabetes many times and it has no apparent effect on my blood sugar level.
> 
> Anyone with a high blood sugar reading go for a 3-4km walk and retest your levels and I guarantee a massive drop. I test this every day!
> 
> Today's walk/trot - sub 9.5 minutes per KM! Bazinga!
> View attachment 159189



I agree with you @Rob Fisher. I don't walk although I always intend to but when I follow Banting - without cheats - my blood sugar is actually in the normal range. (I'm Type II, by the way)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time to resurrect this thread... I am a type 2 diabetic and in recent times my blood sugar was way out of control. So much so I found my eyesight deteriorating along with neuropathy in my feet. It was time to do something about it.

As you may have seen from the "Walking" thread I started in earnest and have been walking 4-5 times a week between 4 and 10km's per session. I tested my blood sugar before and after and the drop in levels was amazing... the problem is the blood sugar climbed to dangerous levels after a while. I was losing weight with the walking and that encouraged me to keep going... 

It came to a head when I actually realised my eyesight was being affected substantially and finally after all these years and nagging by my wife (who is a nurse and pretty clued up on diabetes) decided to do something about it. I did some research on my own on YouTube and realised while exercise is critical in overall health, weight loss and wellbeing it only accounted for about 20% of the fight against Diabetes Type 2 and the other 80% was what went into your mouth. All the foods my wife had been telling me to avoid I was eating.

I changed my diet recently and the stabilisation and reduction in my blood sugar has been nothing short of amazing. My blood sugar has been at almost normal levels for the last week or two and already I can feel the benefits. My eyesight is back to normal and even the Neuropathy in my feet has improved.

I'm checking my sugar levels 10 times a day to check what my levels do when I eat or exercise and how long the levels remain at acceptable levels. When I was just walking and eating everything my blood sugar would drop and rise dramatically and that was really bad for the body.

What have I done do you ask? I have cut out carbs and any foods that spike sugar levels. I am also doing intermittent fasting. Is this sustainable since I love bread and chips? Well, it just has to be... it's either that or go blind or lose a foot or both! This may sound dramatic but it's a fact of life and uncontrolled diabetics are heading for an early grave. FACT!

Since I started this new lifestyle I have dropped from 116kg's to 101kg's and my blood sugar levels have been almost normal after 20 years of being out of control. Yes, it is early days but the results have been dramatic and I urge anyone with Type 2 Diabetes to take a serious look at their lifestyle.

Now the original title to the thread is Vaping with Diabetes and I can tell you based on my nearly 8 years of vaping that vaping does not spike sugar levels. I vape over 40ml's of juice every day and I have never felt better in the last 40 odd years!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13


----------



## Stranger

Pressing a button is not enough

WINNER ROB ... WINNER

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------

